# Jon boat team tournament on 15 April 2017



## Armybassassasin (Apr 13, 2017)

I will be hosting a job boat tournament out of hickory log reservoir this Saturday. 40 dollar's per team. Best 5 fish. I do need someone with a scale. Payout will be determined on how many boats show up. Anybody can fish. If you are interested contact myself Scott Osborne. 912-777-8948. Text or call with questions.


----------



## Coach Bombay (Apr 14, 2017)

SWAT has a tournament there and will have 20+ boats.


----------

